# UAG1, UGrCh Jacknic's Color of the Steeple



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Photos of my parti boy "Derby" in the group after winning Best of Breed at UKC Premier 2012. "Derby" is homebred, AKC Ch sired and third generation agillity title holder.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW! He's a very handsome boy!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice Kathy! Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is one really beautiful dog!! Congratulations!_


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Love him! Those white ponpoms! 

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Gosh, I love the continental when done in a more historic way like this! It looks so real and he looks fabulous! UKC is awesome.  I agree that those white bracelets are very cool. I am looking forward to doing more UKC.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Outwest! "Derby's" trim is not really historical, it is just minus hairspray, and still needs a bit of growing, really I can't wait to get the hairspray in it!!!:act-up:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

UKC disqualifies you here for hairspray. I like the natural look of him just the way he is.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

He could convert me to liking partis. (That's a big compliment!) Beautiful dog. I love his white chest.

I really like the topline of his jacket. It gives a pretty crest look with less hair. I think I will print this out and do it to my dog. I so love a pretty crest, but my dog wears a vest a lot and it's not practical.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

outwest said:


> UKC disqualifies you here for hairspray. I like the natural look of him just the way he is.


UKC DQ's hair spray/products everywhere.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful head carriage and what a lovely type.


IF we were truly color blind, Derby could win in the AKC conformation venue!


He's very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*awesome show poodle, congrats*



Jacknic said:


> Photos of my parti boy "Derby" in the group after winning Best of Breed at UKC Premier 2012. "Derby" is homebred, AKC Ch sired and third generation agillity title holder.
> View attachment 26127



OMG, Soooo freaking cute! Or handsome I should say, lol. 

I live for that white chest! it's perfection... he really does look like the quintessential poodle in that second pic... that posture, the chest, the bracelets, the coloring... love it!! so darn classic!

How old is he?

And Congrats on the Best of Breed title


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Huxtable said:


> OMG, Soooo freaking cute! Or handsome I should say, lol.
> 
> I live for that white chest! it's perfection... he really does look like the quintessential poodle in that second pic... that posture, the chest, the bracelets, the coloring... love it!! so darn classic!
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, "Derby" is three years old this year.


----------

